
Who was the first literary schlub? - luu
https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/07/26/when-was-the-first-literary-schlub/
======
smitty1e
Certainly not the first, but a glorious explanation of the _schlub_ /anti-hero
is Updike's character, Harry "Rabbit" Angstrom.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit,_Run](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit,_Run)

------
cafard
Are schlubs necessarily heavy? I see that someone asked that on a the linked
site.

And I should say that while fat has often been mocked, thinness as such wasn't
a desired character for much of history, being associated with poverty.

------
ginko
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picaresque_novel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picaresque_novel)

------
cafard
I'm tempted to vote for Aeneas, though I know that's not what Virgil had in
mind for him.

------
082349872349872
Strepsiades in _The Clouds_?

(we probably would need to read sumerian to find the _first_ )

------
ggm
Sancho Panza

Oblomov

Pantagruel

------
tomcam
Falstaff

